# A wee update - light at the end of the tunnel?



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, just thought I'd drop in with a wee update if anyone is interested?

The past month has been not too bad. For almost 3 weeks I was getting laid at least once a week - sometimes even twice!! I had to ask for it right enough, but getting when I ask is progress 
Then I went 2 weeks without, had a strop, he had a night where he obviously forced himself  we spoke about it again and then it was ok. In the meantime he had another hospital appointment which I went along to. I was ready to sort his doctor right out! However, after month of the doctor doing test after test without being forthcoming with any information, the day I turn up he simply says "there is nothing wrong with you. You have low testosterone as a result of your medication. I am going to give you testosterone gel." And with that he wrote out the prescription and sent us on our way!! 

Hurrah! At last, he's fully checked over and getting treatment. And even better, he's actually putting on the gel every day like he's meant to 

That was a week ago. Luckily, I'm still getting laid. Twice this week but both times I've had to ask so I don't think his testosterone is making him horny yet. More's the pity. He's still sleepy too. By sure how long before we'll see any effects. Doc said could be hours, days, weeks, months. You never know. He's getting an appointment for review in 3 months so hopefully we'll see something by then. 

Anyway, that's where we are now. Just waiting for the stuff to work 

Pleased its finally on the way to getting sorted!!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

It's always nice to hear positive stories, good for you. Hopefully this is good news to your other half as well and it's repairing any damage done.

Slowly, no pressure, and it'll come back together. It seems like he is willing to try, and where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## clairey83 (Apr 20, 2012)

Aye it's definitely good to have a bit of good news  

And especially since there's nothing serious wrong. That's a weight off both our minds! 

And hopefully this testosterone kicks in soon enough and he's full of energy soon - we've got 2 family holidays in the next month haha


----------

